# KUI Returned Back



## Gizmo (26/3/15)

I am in the process of returning the KUI's back.. Don't think we will be stocking Kui's anymore if I can get credit for another product

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (26/3/15)

Can we still get the upgrade kits if we already have the KUI?


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/15)

Yes I will be getting those still.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly (26/3/15)

Nasty Product or What @Gizmo ?
Thanks


----------

